# Water PH for new BIABer



## roverfj1200 (18/3/13)

With 4 BIABs done and yet to taste one. I have been reading about AG brewing. So in my process everything looks OK to me. But I have read and yet to get my head around water chemisty.

So Hope this is a quick easy question.

Last two brews have a efficeny around 71%.

Brewing Pale Ales only right now.

Do I need to worry about mash PH right now..


Cheers


----------



## QldKev (18/3/13)

Brisbane water + pale ales = don't worry about pH for now.


----------

